
Why I Deleted 349 Answers and a Blog from Quora.com - josourcing
http://blog.justoutsourcing.com/2017/08/deleted-348-answers.html
======
irth

        $ curl -I http://blog.justoutsourcing.com/2017/08/deleted-348-answers.html
        HTTP/1.1 301 Moved Permanently
        Date: Sat, 12 Aug 2017 23:16:48 GMT
        Server: Apache/2.4.25
        Location: https://www.google.com/search?q=first+draft+software+justoutsourcing
        Content-Type: text/html; charset=iso-8859-1
    

What?

~~~
girvo
I'm guessing that ties into their "thesis" of this article, no? That you can
and should stop easy machine access for copying... seems silly to me. Your
browser is a machine.

